# 2-4 player pc games (with only 1 pc)



## Duckman69 (Jun 26, 2007)

im trying to find some games to play with my roommate, we dont have a console like xbox or anything, so were limited to pc games till we get a ps3 or whatever...

so im looking for PC games where 2-4 players can play together, against each other, whatever using 1 PC, so no LAN, or internet needed 

i figure as i continue my search ill post back the games i find here


----------



## Duckman69 (Jun 26, 2007)

Madden NFL 2008


----------



## Duckman69 (Jun 26, 2007)

Jazz Jackrabbit 3D it appears (not tested yet)


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

Any Lego game (Lego Star Wars, Indiana Jones, etc.).


----------



## Duckman69 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ohh your awesome apreciate it ive actually seen that on 2 player on console systems, cant wait to get a copy, ty ty ty...


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

Ha! there was on oldish game me and my mates used to play when we were... 12-13 years old, (2-4 years ago) Little Fighters 2, i found it again and its just as fun as ever, really great.. its a little awkward when you have 3 players on one keyboard, but still...


----------



## Duckman69 (Jun 26, 2007)

i got the usb controllers, i wonder if it works with the game but ima give it a shot sounds like fun  thanks ...


----------



## Duckman69 (Jun 26, 2007)

FIFA Soccer 08


----------

